
Kubernetes NodePort and Iptables Rules - ronaknnathani
https://ronaknathani.com/blog/2020/07/kubernetes-nodeport-and-iptables-rules/
======
ronaknnathani
Diving into how kubernetes NodePort works and the corresponding iptables rules
kube-proxy creates. Also, finding answers to operational questions like what
happens when a non-kubernetes process uses a NodePort and whether NodePort
continues to work if kube-proxy process dies.

